# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Fusion3 3D Printers >  Assistance dialing in a Fusion3D F410

## TheArcaneGingerKelly

Hi all, 
I'm hoping to find some help here.I recently landed an engineering position at the beginning of the year that also put me in charge of a 3D printer, and have had to teach myself some 3D modeling and how to use the printer. I'm hoping to find a guide or have someone guide me in dialing the various aspects of the F410 specifically as I have not found anything as of yet online, I can prints pieces that are usable for now but have some more detailed models headed my way soon and would like to know for the future how to diagnose my issues. I'm using Simplify3d as the slicer.  Thanks so much in advance to any and all who can lend me a hand.
-Kelly <3

----------

